# BUENOS AIRES DOMES (classic architecture lover: this is a must see)



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ah ...one of my favourtie cities on earth


----------



## citycentre (Dec 18, 2005)

Incredible. Thank you for sharing the pics, such striking architecture.


----------



## Zombile (Jul 11, 2006)

Buenos Aires must have been on the same level of development than the European nations around 1900 (where most of these buildings have been built, I guess). At least these detailed and gorgeous buildings look at least as good than comparable buildings here in Germany! Onnly that in Germany there are not nearly as many of them left. 
Buenos Aires is also (tied with Rio) my fav in South America for future visits (maybe even more likely than Rio, because habla un poco de espanol)


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

I want more pictures!


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

Having never been to Buenos Aires, I've always heard it referred to as the "Paris of Latin America". But after seeing these pics, I think it looks a lot like Madrid. The domes, the style remind me a lot of Madrid not Paris.

At any rate, it looks like a beautiful city that I hope to visit at some point. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

My favourite city in the world!!!!!!!
I think Madrid look like Buenos Aires hehe


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

Zombile said:


> Buenos Aires must have been on the same level of development than the European nations around 1900 (where most of these buildings have been built, I guess). At least these detailed and gorgeous buildings look at least as good than comparable buildings here in Germany! Onnly that in Germany there are not nearly as many of them left.
> Buenos Aires is also (tied with Rio) my fav in South America for future visits (maybe even more likely than Rio, because habla un poco de espanol)


You're right, between 1900 and 1950 Argentina's GDP per capita was on par with that of western europe. After that it started lagging.


----------



## Teto Medina (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. 
For everyone who liked it, here´s another set of pics showing some more BA domes, hope you enjoy it as much as the first one :cheers:

1. *Stock exchange (left) and Central Mail Building (right)*



2.


3.


4.


5. *This one belongs to one of my favourite buildings in the city.*


6.


7.


8. *Constitución train station.*


9. *Detail*


10.


11.


12.


13. *The angle of the photo does not quite show it, but there´s a very nice dome on top of this building.*


14.


15. *Three beautiful ones.*


16.


17. *On the background*


18. *Who took the pic focused on the facade, but believe me there´s a dome on top of this one haha. Anyway the building is nice *


19.


20. *Brazilian embassy*


21. *French embassy*


22. *Buildings near San Martin square*


23. *This one appeared in the first set, but here´s a more complete view.*


24. *Nice church.*


End of part two. :wave:


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

Amazing pics, and there is a lot of incredible buldings, without domes, that must be shown to the world, but not in this thread i gess...


----------



## Jota Pe (Nov 9, 2006)

Amazing! Incredible! Realy great pictures... Thanks Teto to bring us this. Now... I want more!


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Buenos Aires es hermosa por donde la mires.


----------



## ELV (Mar 1, 2005)

The best domes in America!
Amazing Pics!


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful buildings kay:.. I love BS


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)

me encanto la foto 35...
buenas fotos mi amigo


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

I've just seen the set of pictures on this page (I made a comment on page 1 as well) and one could look at these buildings all day. We have some great domed buildings in Bucharest as well. I think I'll start a "Bucharest Domes" thread at some point. :cheers2:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

surely Argentina looks a m a z i n g ,very nice,it's my favorite in the whole America i think ,including the U.S and one of my favorite worldwide,surely i will visit someday+there is a small Greek community there :O


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

I love Buenos Aires and hope to be able to visit there someday.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

so beautifull city!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

airsound said:


> My favourite city in the world!!!!!!!
> I think Madrid look like Buenos Aires hehe


It's not Madrid that looks like Buenos Aires. Is Buenos Aires that looks like Madrid... :lol: 

btw, Madrid is one my favourite cities


----------



## Daireon (May 3, 2006)

omgosh!!!!!! It's incredible!! Buenos Aires is....are there words to describe it? I don't think so xD It's by far my favourite city in LatinAmerica.


----------

